# GreenValueHost expands VPS & Dedicated hosting services to Dallas, Texas!



## GVH-Jon (Aug 16, 2013)

GreenValueHost understands that the world-wide web is rapidly expanding, and as a result, so is the demand for quality & affordable hosting services. That's why since our inception on October 16, 2012, we continually strive to fill that demand and gradually revolutionize our services for consumers all around the world to enjoy.

 

GreenValueHost is proud to announce that on *August 17, 2013*, we are making the advancement to officially expand our network infrastructure for virtual and dedicated servers! Alongside our Buffalo, New York location, all consumers will be given the option to have their virtual private server(s) or dedicated server(s) located in TierPoint's industry leading *Dallas, Texas* datacenter facility.

 

To learn more information about our company, hosting services, and network, please visit our website at *www.greenvaluehost.com*.

 

*Official Twitter:* https://twitter.com/GreenValueHost

*Official Facebook:* https://facebook.com/GreenValueHost

*Official Community Forums:* https://forums.greenvaluehost.com


----------



## drmike (Aug 16, 2013)

TierPoint = Colo4 = Colocrossing?


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> TierPoint = Colo4 = Colocrossing?


Nope: http://www.tierpoint.com/company


Data Centers:
Baltimore, MD
Dallas, TX
Oklahoma City, OK
Seattle, WA
Spokane, WA
Tulsa, OK

Baltimore would be a nice location too.

Colo4 is only in Texas:



> TierPoint was formed through the strategic combination of several leading regional providers: Colo4 in Texas; Perimeter Technology Center in Oklahoma; Baltimore Technology Park in Maryland; Adhost in Washington; and TierPoint in Washington. All locations are now operating as TierPoint.


----------



## notFound (Aug 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> TierPoint = Colo4 = Colocrossing?


He's doing ColoCrossing who are at TierPoint for Dallas now, I remember they used to be at Colo4 but I guess things have changed, not sure of the link if any between Colo4 and TierPoint, but I think ColoCrossing just switched providers.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 17, 2013)

Infinity said:


> He's doing ColoCrossing who are at TierPoint for Dallas now, I remember they used to be at Colo4 but I guess things have changed, not sure of the link if any between Colo4 and TierPoint, but I think ColoCrossing just switched providers.


TierPoint bought out Colo4. Colo4 Dallas = TierPoint Dallas. ColoCrossing has rack space at TierPoint.


----------

